# Want to plant my new 20g long tank.



## fer00 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello everyone. I own a 10g tank and have decided to upgrade to a 20g long tank. There is a pet store nearby that is going out of business and is selling me their display 20g long tank for $20 dollars. I want to start from scratch and cycle the tank. I want to take my time and do it right. I have some questions and concerns and would love your help.


I just want a few plants around 5 or 6 low maintenance, in this case do I need co2 for them?

Also need some suggestions on what type of gravel or brand best for plants.

Since I'm starting from scratch and I'm using the fish less cycle, adding ammonia. Do I add the plants while cycling the tank or after? Will the ammonia hurt the plants?

Some suggestions on brands of lighting for plants.

Thanks so much.
Fer


----------

